# is it ok....



## smile4loubie (Sep 13, 2010)

If I join you?

I GOT A POSITIVE !!!!


I went to doc to do test and I'm 6 weeks pregnant.
No-one but parents know apart from you lot as its such early days but I know you guys will support me no matter what happens

Thank you all for your support so far

Xxxxxxx


----------



## bev (Sep 13, 2010)

Congratulations Lou! They do say new house - new baby!Bev


----------



## Steff (Sep 13, 2010)

Brilliant lou hun im soooooooooo chuffed for you xxxx

congrats x


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. We are still in shock. My mum cried lol.


----------



## shirl (Sep 13, 2010)

Excellent, excellent news Loubie, just make sure you look after yourself


----------



## am64 (Sep 13, 2010)

woopity woo ...you got a flat aswell loubie big hugs xxx


----------



## hawalkden (Sep 13, 2010)

Congratulations  x


----------



## Annimay (Sep 13, 2010)

Congratulations, I'm really pleased for you.


----------



## sofaraway (Sep 13, 2010)

Congratulations to you and Alan


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 13, 2010)

Congratulations!!!  Look after yourself & don't be afraid to test as often as you need to!   Have you told your diabetic team yet - they generally want to be involved from as early as poss?

Congrats!!


----------



## hawalkden (Sep 13, 2010)

Congratulations  x


----------



## shiv (Sep 13, 2010)

Congrats Lou, I know how much you've wanted this  keep us up to date!


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 13, 2010)

shiv said:


> Congrats Lou, I know how much you've wanted this  keep us up to date!





I sure will. Everyone pray and cross your fingers everything goes ok =) xxx


----------



## rachelha (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2010)

A tiny Cakebread!  Huge congratulations Loubie, so pleased for you both!


----------



## cazscot (Sep 13, 2010)

Fantastic news, congratulations  xxx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Sep 13, 2010)

this is awesome news love!! I know how much you wanted this and I am totally thrilled to bits for you!!  

Congratulations, keep us posted xxxxx


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 13, 2010)

As congrats Lou, you must be so pleased xxx


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 13, 2010)

Ah a baby Cakebread- so cute! 

Many congratulations to you both! XXXXXX


----------



## traceycat (Sep 14, 2010)

congratulations to you both


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 14, 2010)

Copngratulations..............I knew you were from you symptoms.........


----------



## tabbicles (Sep 14, 2010)

Congratulations!!! I was convinced you were due to the blood sugar thing!!


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 14, 2010)

tabbicles said:


> Congratulations!!! I was convinced you were due to the blood sugar thing!!


lol i was scared to take a test in case it was negative lol its still early days so going to need your prayers thoughts and support that everything goes ok.


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 14, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> lol i was scared to take a test in case it was negative lol its still early days so going to need your prayers thoughts and support that everything goes ok.



I knew too haha , so happy for you. Just take it easy now and try not to worry.

You will need some big pants soon  

xx


----------



## Akasha (Sep 14, 2010)

Im a little late, but i come bearing a big congratulations for you.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 14, 2010)

I too am a bit late, but many congratulations! Over the moon for you!


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 14, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> I too am a bit late, but many congratulations! Over the moon for you!


Never too late  esp as none of our family but parents know yet so haven't said congratulations Haha x


----------



## getcarter76 (Sep 14, 2010)

Another late one  as not been on here much recently for obvious reasons but wanted to say congratulations. I am well pleased for you...you must be so chuffed.

Bernie xx


----------



## Smit (Sep 15, 2010)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo so happy for you. Big congratulations x x x


----------



## newbs (Sep 15, 2010)

Congratulations! x


----------



## Lizzzie (Sep 15, 2010)

Lou, that's Wonderful!!!   

Soooo.... we're about on a par. Keep in touch  

x x


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow- I go away for a few days, come back and we have a new baby member!! 

Congratulations!  xxxx


----------

